# 9  (10.05.2009)

## admin

, .       ,    100 .         ,     ,   . 
         .      ,          . , ,  .      . 
     .  .  ,       
 ,             ,   ,    - .  __    [size=1]   [/size]

----------


## Dracon

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrIdMexuERk 
   .     
18.05 -  - https://kremenchug.karabas.com/petro-... + https://kremenchug.internet-bilet.ua/... 
19.05 -  - https://poltava.karabas.com/petro-bam... + https://poltava.internet-bilet.ua/eve... 
........................ 
19.06 -  - https://kharkov.internet-bilet.ua/eve...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

   ...

----------


## Karen

> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrIdMexuERk 
>    .     
> 18.05 -  - https://kremenchug.karabas.com/petro-... + https://kremenchug.internet-bilet.ua/... 
> 19.05 -  - https://poltava.karabas.com/petro-bam... + https://poltava.internet-bilet.ua/eve... 
> ........................ 
> 19.06 -  - https://kharkov.internet-bilet.ua/eve...

       ???!!!

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

> https://scontent.fhrk5-2.fna.fbcdn.n...d4&oe=60BBCACD

    ?

----------


## infospacer

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RTM9D2jdUo  https://scontent.fhrk5-1.fna.fbcdn.n...99&oe=60BE7AEE https://scontent.fhrk5-2.fna.fbcdn.n...20&oe=60BD7AFB https://scontent.fhrk5-2.fna.fbcdn.n...1e&oe=60BDB403 https://scontent.fhrk5-2.fna.fbcdn.n...d4&oe=60BBCACD

     -   3-4    300-       (  ,    ).
 ,   %    : ,   , %  ,    - ...

----------


## Dracon

> ........https://scontent.fhrk5-2.fna.fbcdn.n...d4&oe=60BBCACD

   ,       ,     : 
  !      :    .  , ,     ³    9   .            ,    ,   ,     . 
       3     ,     ,             , ,   ³ .     .     ,              . 
        ,    ,    ,      . 9       .        .              .   ?         ,  ,      .  䳺    ,    : ,    ,       ?         ³ ? 
  ,     ,            , ,        ³ .       .    ,  ,  ,        ³ . 
 ,     .  8       ,        . ̳         ,  ,   .   , ,   .              .        ,    ᒺ    ,    , ,      . 
  ,           .   ,        .         .      .            .     , ,    .   ,       ?      :       ,     . 
          .        .    ,           .   .  ᒺ    .   ,           ,     .

----------


## Dracon

> ........https://scontent.fhrk5-2.fna.fbcdn.n...d4&oe=60BBCACD

         ,   ,  .     ,      ,  ,    9 ,   ,      ,      ,    .         ,     ,     ,       . 
 ,   ,  ,  !          .     ,       ,   .              .     , ,    . 
    ,           ³ ,   .             . 
 ,   ,      ³ ,     ,    .    ,        , 9     ,   ,     .                  .     .      ,      ,  .   ,       ,    ᒺ  .         (  .), ᒺ    ,        . 
 ,        !      ,     !  , ,   ,     .      ,   ,  ,     .        .   ,   , ,  , ,   .  ,  ,     . ϳ   ³       .        :      ,     . 
  , ,  ,         .    ,          ,    . ͳ   ,             .    9     .   ,                 . 
      ,  ,            .  ,      ,         .  ,   ,  ,  ,       ,       ,    ,   . 
      .  ,        ,    ,   ,           .    ?          ?    ,       . 
  !  ,     ³ !  ,            .      .    ,      .     .     .  !   ! 
        .    ,       .   :   ,    .   ,  ,    . 
ǳ , !     ! 
ϳ       ,      ,      ³ .     

> -   3-4    300-       (  ,    ).................

       ......... ))))

----------


## infospacer

> 

      -    -. 
    . ҳ     (       )           400000 .    .     ,             . ҳ ,  ""  -        "".

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ҳ

  ...-      ,

----------


## infospacer

> ...-      ,     https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...g_of_Japan.jpg

   -    . ,    (, ,   ) .     3     ,     ,     . ³        .  -  ,   -     ,         .

----------

